# Single Girls Meet up in Winchester March 30th?



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hello girls,

Is anyone free Sunday 30th March for lunch in Winchester? 

Sign up here if you are and we'll see if we can get a few of us along. Mellabella (who has yet to post here but is coming to introduce herself soon!) and I were thinking of meeting up then and would be lovely to have a few of the other Hampshire girlies along (or anyone else of course - assuming you are happy to come to Winchester)

Let me know and we'll agree where to meet  
Laura
x


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi Laura - I'm up for that! Have worked out that if this cycle fails then I will possibly be having my second IUI proceedure on the 29th so the 30th suits me fine!

Katiexx


----------



## Bella_donna (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi Laura,

I just logged on to introduce myself and saw your post - thanks! I also contacted Kylecat and I'm hoping she can make it too - and any others in the area   

Sunday 30th of March is great for me. There are all sorts of places I can recommend in Winchester. It will be so good to meet you and others who are on the same wavelength  

I'll post on the other link too to say Hello to everyone!

Mellabella


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Lovely, 30th it is. The 3 of us can meet, and anyone else who can make it

Mellabella - feel free to suggest some places. I love Winchester but I rarely go out there so not too good on places for lunch....

Katie - fingers crossed you won't need IUI no 2 and you'll be approaching first scan by the 29th!!

Laura
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Great that you can come Ju. We'd all be happy to have G along I'm sure, but of course if you'd rather have the time/chance to have a bit of a girlie chat about 'stuff' without listening ears, then you might want to see if you can arrange cover  

Either way, will be lovely to see you
Laura
x


----------



## Bluebelle Star (Feb 5, 2008)

I hope you all have a lovely time!! 

I'll be in that area about 2 months later (move date mid-late May now), perhaps we can meet again then!


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm sure we'll be meeting up again Bluebelle, so we'll look forward to having you along then...
and in the meantime, good luck with the move!
Laura
x


----------



## Bluebelle Star (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks Laura! Feeling somewhat overwhelmed at the moment, too much on at work trying to tie up all loose ends over the next 4 weeks, I feel like I'm doing the work of four people!! I also have had a terrible flare up of IBS and my GP thinks I might have glandular fever, so I'm well and truly shattered!!!!


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh no, you poor thing - glandular fever would not be good. Try to get some rest if you can. I get IBS too - it's awful isn't it? Always worse when I'm busy/stressed (which seems to be quite a lot of the time!) - although I'm feeling so much better now I've decided to focus on baby not work for a while...

Try to take it one step at a time, you'll get it all done....and your health is the most important thing
Take care
Laura 
x


----------



## Bella_donna (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi Girls,

It's great that several of you can make it on the 30th! I think Winchester should have something for everyone's tastes: cosy oldy-worldy pubs with a fire, buzzy restaurants (Winchester has more Italian restaurants than Rome, err...well it certainly feels like it  , pubs with comfy sofas, Gastro pubs, fish restaurants, McDonalds  

I'm sure they'd all welcome little G too!

Will you all be driving? If so I'll think of somewhere easy to park with a location nearby. The train station is at the very top of town so may dictate venues  

I'm off on my hols on Friday. Let me know what you fancy,

Mel x


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi girls - so glad you can make it Laura, mel and Ju. Sorry that you can't make it this time Bluebelle - I am certainly up for another lunch in may!!

Mel - thanks for suggesting different venues. I am happy with any of them. There is a pub down one of the alleyways (it is a chain pub) and it serves quite nice food, but I can't remember the name of it. I went on a blind date there once!!! perhaps you might know the one I am on about!!  

Katiexx


----------



## Bella_donna (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi Katie, 

Was it the Slug and Lettuce? It's quite near the Cathedral - very pretty around there. I've been on several internet dates there - none successful obviously  

I think that would be a good venue or the other one I thought of was a pub at the bottom of town called The Bishop On the Bridge. Maybe if the Slug was full we could head down there?

The address of S&L is:

12-13, The Square, Winchester, Hampshire SO23 9ES 
Tel: 01962 850666 

Shall we meet there then?   What time is good for everyone?

Mel

/links


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi Mel - yes it is the slug and lettuce - I just couldn't remember!   I am more than happy to meet there and the other pub sounds lovely too. I'm happy to meet anytime but maybe 12-12.30 would be good for lunch?

Looking forward to seeing you girls - I may or may not be able to have a glass of wine with my lunch!!  


Katiexxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

12-12.30 is good for me too
I'll be driving over - any hints and tips on car parking welcome  

Laura
x


----------



## Bluebelle Star (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks Laura and Katie, I was in bed today resting all day, hoping it works  I don't have time for glandular fever!!! 

I hope you have a lovely lunch. Winchester has to be one of my all time favourite places, I'll see you there in May!


----------



## Bella_donna (Feb 26, 2008)

Bluebelle - I hope you feel better soon you poor thing    It's great that you're heading to Hampshire soon though!

Laura/Katie/Ju - I'll be in the Slug and Lettuce from 12pm. The best parking would be behind Winchester Guildhall. I can give you some detailed directions nearer the time.

I'm cooped up in a hotel in London at the moment - have to do a presentation in the morning and I hate presentations! Plus I'm doubly moody as AF just arrived (they are getting closer and closer together each month and this was one thing I was told to look out for)  

Just need to get through tomorrow morning. I'm off to New York then Boston with my 19 year old brother (!) Not quite Thelma & Louise   I love him to bits but have just realised he's not old enough to drink over there! Early nights for us then...

Really looking forward to meeting you all on the 30th!

Mel x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Lovely, we can sort out details nearer the time - and how to recognise each other (I've met Katie and Ju but we don't know you Mel!)

Have a great trip to NYC and Boston. I've been to New York loads for work, but never to Boston - have heard lots of positive things though. Sure it will be fun even with the non drinking brother. Not drinking will get you in practise for ttc - I've hardly had anything to drink since January - strange how quickly you become accustomed! Although I did have a glass of champagne the other night at posh work dinner - couldn't resist just the one!

Looking forward to the 30th
Laura
x


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi Julia - sorry to hear you can't make it on the 30th - however the swimming party does sound great fun (for G!)  . Hope you find a suitable birthday present for best friend!

I am sure we will meet again very soon and we have our meet up in stratford in may. However I have promised to myself to keep busy in the next few weeks and it helps me a lot with positive thinking   . So let me know if you are free say any friday or sat evenings in the next few weeks and I will pop down again for a couple of hours. It was so nice to chat last time  

Take care katiexx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

We'll miss you on the 30th Ju - but sounds like you have a fun party to go to instead  

Let me know when you and Katie are planning to meet and I'll see if I can make it. My calendar is awful at the moment - I seem to be in workshops in London almost every day, which makes for long days and no social life in the evenings, but hopefully April will be quieter than March....

Catch up soon
Laura
x


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Laura,

If you're in london & at a loose end give me a shout..
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Will do Dottie - seem to be up and down for various meetings and workshops quite regularly at the moment so hopefully we'll catch up soon!

Laura
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Ju,

Yes, we had a lovely time, thanks. Talked non stop for almost 4 hours   Couple at the next table seemed quite fascinated by our conversation   

How was the pool party?!

Hope all well with you, catch up soon,
Laura
x


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi girls - Laura and mel - just wanted to say that it was lovely to meet you both today. I'm still full up from the burger!   bet that couple at the next table have got plenty to talk about tonight!!  

Ju - hope G enjoyed his friend's party! We missed you. Hope to catch up soon

Katiexxx


----------



## Bella_donna (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi Laura and Katie,

It was so good to meet you both! I could have easily talked for another 4 hours    Thanks for coming to Winchester.

Ju - I'm really looking forward to meeting you next time! We all said it was so easy, we should try to meet up more often. Looking forward to meeting G too  

Have a good week everyone! I'm off to the Docs now to organise my tests (hopefully!)...

Mel x


----------



## Bella_donna (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi girls,

Just following up from yesterday: I saw my GP and she was fantastic! She said she would support me and do all the tests she could. She also recommended the Wessex to me and told me they were very good and would probably suit me and what I was trying to achieve. I agreed to go away and find out the exact tests that the Wessex wanted  

Have made an appointment with the W for 24th April. I was a bit disconcerted when I called and explained my history with the failed egg freezing. She said, "Oh so you're looking for donor eggs and donor sperm" and I was like..."Err...no just sperm"    I still very much believe my eggs are okay, but maybe they're not    I won't panic until I see them.

Then - doubly confusing - I told a friend today that I'd met some girls going through the same thing and she said, "Oh my God....why didn't I think of my brother?" and that had suddenly my head spinning! He's great...and gay and in a stable relationship. Now I haven't been able to stop thinking of it all day and what that would mean! It's driving me crackers  

Anyway, enough about me. I hope today went well Katie! Was it pink or blue today?  

Speak soon!

Mel xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Fabulous news about your GP. And an appt booked as well - you have been busy!

As for your friend's gay brother, well, it's another route to explore - always good to keep options open. As we talked about yesterday, known donors requires a whole host of different considerations - there's some relevant posts on the gay/lesbian board and there's also somewhere a great thread Zoopy started on this when she was thinking of a known donor - lots of really good replies - will see if I can find it for you....

Good luck!
Laura 
x


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

mel - excellent news about your GP - she sounds lovely!! Most of the tests you will need have to be done on day 1-3 of your cycle.

So glad you phoned the Wessex - they are lovely. When you go for your consultation you can explain to them in more detail about the situation you are in. They probably mentioned donor eggs as they have a link to a clinic in spain which offers donor eggs. Its highly unlikely you will need this service as you are still very young  

If you want to give me a ring anytime, then feel free  

Katiexxx

PS - the friends gay brother sounds like an option - as Laura says there is a lot about it on the gay/lesbian thread. Or you could send a private message to JJ1 who is in a similar situation


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=123942.0

Check out this link - is related to known donors/co-parenting etc - some useful things to think about at least...

Laura
x


----------



## Bella_donna (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi girls,

Thanks for your messages! I'll look at that link Laura. I did have a good read of the messages on the gay/lesbian board last night - especially the thread by Zoopy. I was thinking of all the things you said Laura about the benefits of an anonymous donor...then woke at 4am thinking, "Absolutely no way" to the gay brother. So I guess that is that! I think I just wanted someone to give me a magic answer  

Funnily enough I've started to worry much less about what the donor looks like etc. I'm sure this is due to everything we talked about. You do give very sound advice girls!  

I just can't wait to get going now  

Have a good evening everyone!

Mel x


----------

